# silly fish!!!!



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

got up today and found my male swordtail(fudge) had jumped onto my breeding trap with my fry!!! luckily he didnt eat any, he was a bit stressed, bless him, hes ok now hes out!!! i think he would have eaten them all, luckily his mouths not big enough!!!!! silly, silly fish!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lol..Swords are actually great jumpers.:mrgreen:


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i didnt know that til this mornin lol


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> i didnt know that til this mornin lol


LOL, 

i'm glad everything's kk!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

so am i! i would have been gutted if hed eaten the fry!!


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I used to have a betta that would randomly take leaps from his tank to get into another nearby tank that had guppy fry in it...not to mention jump into other betta tanks to try to kill them.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

its madness!!!


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Years ago I had a small crawfish in my 30 gallon tank. One night I was walking by the tank and noticed a strange creature walking on the ground.

Apparently, crawfish are good climbers as he must have used the filter pipe to crawl out. I'm not sure where he thought he was going.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

hahahahahaha. i had a shrimp sold to me, which turned out to b something other than a shrimp as he was eating my fish, anyways, i took him out bcos i didnt want him to eat anymore, popped him in a huge bowl and planned to take him back to the lfs nxt day. the next mornin, i found him dead i the sink, he had crawled all along the kitchen sides and plummeted to his death!!!!


----------

